# Sold the furs today



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I sold my furs this morning so I guess the season is now officially over. I only sold mink, muskrat and raccoon but the buyer said coyote, beaver and fox prices have gone up slightly. I asked for prices but his answers were kinda vague. Here is my breakdown if anyone is curious.

Mink- M average.......... $17
F average.......... $12

raccoon- average...... $10
high............. $15

Rats- average......$8.5
high............$10


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So did you make enough to retire ? HA!! Never ever did catch a mink during my trapping days, the rat prices are up, but the others seem low to me !!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go on getting em sold! If someone could tell me how to just make back as much as I spend I would be happy.









If Nicole asks though... of course I am making all kinds of money chasing these critters.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good going on the fur! Who did you sell to? Local buyer I assume?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hassell, I was pleased with the rat prices but the others dissappointed me. I guess the raccoon price dropped a lot in the last few weeks, go figure! I sell to a local guy because it would probably cost me more in gas to get to the auction than I catch in fur. All in all it was a good year!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know about you but I do it for the fun so any money I make is just a bonus. However the more you can make the better haha. Good job on the furs.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the post Mick. I too think the price are off a little. Could be due to being the end of most wild fur seasons.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like Poe said, money is a bonus. In this day and age that is the truth ! Too bad you didn't get the prices you wanted but maybe next year Mick. Hopefully if anything helped put gas in the tank. I'm looking forward to doing a little myself next season. I've about had it with deer hunting here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Hassell, I was pleased with the rat prices but the others dissappointed me. I guess the raccoon price dropped a lot in the last few weeks, go figure! I sell to a local guy because it would probably cost me more in gas to get to the auction than I catch in fur.	All in all it was a good year!


 They said the first sale was a good one to get into, you had to hustle to get enough steel out there to catch enough to make it worthwhile to send, did that once and my average was like only $ 74 for marten so I never did that again. Then they said the March sale was hot, which it was but hoping it would sell as I had no storage for furs, end result was the Dec. or Jan. was good enough.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know I will never get rich trapping this day in age and with the limited time I get to trap with other responsibilities I never expect to get a lot. My wife asked why I do it for such little money. I told her I do it for the enjoyment of being out of the house and in nature. That alone makes it worth my while. Plus there are not many hobbies where you get money back regardless of how much or how little. One year I kept my furs in a freezer all summer to try and get a better price early the following season. I'm not sure how much more I made but in my opinion it was worth the extra effort.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you got ripped off on the raccoons man. Were they put up? I know "money isn't the reason to trap" but it sure as hell helps!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like ya had a good season. Keep it up!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Bones44 where do you hunt deer??


15 miles south of Lansing.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Coyotejon, yes they were put up but most were early season so I didn't expect to get top dollar but either way I was just happy I had some to sell. I've always said that I could probably get more if I sold them elsewhere but the guy I sell them to is kinda my trapping mentor so out of loyalty I go through him.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh I got ya. Nothing wrong with that! I would think you're raccoons are pretty good quality there. Sounds like a good year though! Just shipped some of my fur off to NAFA on Friday. Got my fingers crossed for the auction!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Coyotejon- good luck at the auction. Hopefully the prices go up a bit by then.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Coyotejon, what did you ship to NAFA ? Isent the rest of my coyotes to them for the May sale . hope I didn't make a mistake by not sending them to FHA. I did well with them in March , but was told NAFA usually beats them on the last one .. Good luck and keep us posted ..Here's some that sold in MARCH .


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice Job C2C, Did you leave any for next year???


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL . Yes there's lots left .. we skinned and sold 31 , taken 58 total , some had mange ,some were damaged , etc ..Still see lots hanging around the calving grounds , gotta keep em honest ya know ..


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

C2C said:


> Coyotejon, what did you ship to NAFA ? Isent the rest of my coyotes to them for the May sale . hope I didn't make a mistake by not sending them to FHA. I did well with them in March , but was told NAFA usually beats them on the last one .. Good luck and keep us posted ..Here's some that sold in MARCH .
> View attachment 4619


 Nice looking pile of fur! I didn't have much left to ship. I sold a lot of my fur in January. I think I ended up shipping around 50 rats, a mink, and a coyote. I think it should be a good auction. Let us know how ya do!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

gotta wait til the end of May for the auction , the suspense is gonna kill me !


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrads on selling the furs and have the prices went up because Ive havent paying much mind to them. I just trap for the fun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it was better that a kick in the arse buddy!


----------

